# Trying to help 80 year old mom!!!



## gogoellen (Aug 11, 2014)

I own deeded weeks but my parents bought points at San Luis Bay Inn 7 years ago.  Mom and I  are really confused about all the money she is dishing out and I am trying to help!  She only has 3,500 points.  Her Club fee has risen from under $200 to $700!!!  She doesn't want to go anyplace but SLBI.  HOW CAN SHE LEAVE THE CLUB BUT MAKE RESERVATIONS AT SLBI?  She doesn't mind the maintenance fees and taxes.  A club is ridiculous for her!  Thanks so much for any help/advice!


----------



## artringwald (Aug 12, 2014)

If you quit the Club, you can still make reservations for the collection you're in. SLBI is in the US Collection and the sales contract should say that. You can quit the Club with no penalty. The Club fee for 2014 should have been $319 without the maintenance fees. You can go online and look at her last billing statement to verify everything.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 12, 2014)

I do believe the only one she can transfer her club membership (with the underlying week is you) but then your stuck with the week


----------

